# java.sql.connection.close



## Alex Feuz (5. Jan 2015)

Hallo Leute

Als Umsteiger von C# möchte ich eine Connectionklasse schreiben.

Durch meine Rechergen habe ixh mich zu folgendem vorgehen entschlossen:


```
import java.sql.*;

public class Connection {
    
	static  String DB_URL	="jdbc:sqlserver://";
	    
	private final String _user;
	private final String _password;
	static final String JDBC_DRIVER = "com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver";
        
	private Connection _sqlConnection;


    public Connection(String server, String dataBase, String user, String password)
    {
        _user = user;
        _password = password;
	
        _sqlConnection = null;
		
        try
        {		

            DB_URL = DB_URL + server + ":1433;databasename=" +  dataBase;

            System.out.println(DB_URL);

            Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver");


            _sqlConnection = (Connection) DriverManager.getConnection(DB_URL, _user, _password);
           
            System.out.println("Connected sucessfull");
            
            _sqlConnection.close();

        }
        catch(SQLException e)
        {
            System.out.println(e.toString());
        }
        catch(ClassNotFoundException ex)
        {
            System.out.println(ex.toString());
        }
        finally
        {
            _sqlConnection = null;
        }
    }
}
```

Mein Problem besteht nun darain, dass  der _sqlConnection.close - Befehl, nicht akzeptiert wid.
Der _sqlConnection.close - Befeh wird von der Intelisens nicht zur Verfügung gestell. Bei händischem einfügen von .close() wird dieses mit roter Wellenlinie unterstichen. :shock: 

Da nun aber in allen Beispielen der close() - Befehl verwendet wird, vermute ich, dass irgewnwo in meinem Code ein Fehler liegt.

Ich wäre dankbar, wen einer von euch Freaks einmal den Code ansehen würde. :rtfm:

Gruss Alex


----------



## fhoffmann (9. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

du solltest deine eigene Klasse nicht "Connection" nennen, da du gleichzeitig die Klasse Connection aus java.sql benutzt.

Gruß
Fritz


----------

